# Suche höherwertiges Klinkenkabel 2,5mm auf 3,5mm



## Maasta1982 (18. Dezember 2014)

*Suche höherwertiges Klinkenkabel 2,5mm auf 3,5mm*

Hallo Hifi und Audio-Freunde!

Wie der Titel schon sagt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Klinkenkabel von 2,5mm Klinke auf 3,5mm Klinke.
Das Kabel sollte schon seine 2-3m Länge haben und keine 1,30€ kosten. Davon habe ich genügend gefunden mit übler Verarbeitung.
Solche Kabel sehen einfach nur billig aus und sind es bestimmt auch.  (30€ müssen jetzt auch nicht sein für 2m)

Deshalb frage ich euch hier nun um Rat! Es gibt massenweise gute Kabel von 3,5mm auf 3,5mm Klinke, aber KEINE 2,5mm Klinke!!!
Hier ein Beispiel für ein für mich ordentliches Kabel mit 3,5mm Klinke beidseitig:
HDGear AC0100-030 Premium Audio Kabel mit vergoldeten: Amazon.de: Elektronik
oder
deleyCON PREMIUM HQ Stereo Audio Klinken Kabel [5m] - 3,5mm Kli kaufen

Wie gesagt, davon gibt es massig gute Kabel! Aber kein 2,5 mm auf 3,5 mm??? Teilweise die ganzen neuen Geräte sollen doch nur noch 2,5mm Buchse besitzen (habe ich jedenfalls gelesen) , nur fehlen noch die passenden Kabel dazu!

Jemand auch schon das Problem gehabt und war erfolgreich? Oder wer kann helfen???

Besten Dank und LG


----------



## Wired (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Suche höherwertiges Klinkenkabel 2,5mm auf 3,5mm*

Hast denn auch schon mal darüber nachgedacht einfach einen Adapter zu nehmen? Solche gibts in beide Richtungen.


----------



## Maasta1982 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Suche höherwertiges Klinkenkabel 2,5mm auf 3,5mm*

Nein danke, genau solch einen globigen und hässlichen Adapter wollte ich nicht benutzen! 
Ich habe diverse Hifi-Verkäufer angeschrieben und um Hilfe gebeten, und es kam tatsächlich eine Antwort zurück!
Und zwar von thomann! Daumen hoch von mir!

Für alle die vor selbigen Problem in Zukunft stehen wie ich könnten hier die Lösung finden:
Sennheiser 91581 Kopfhörer-Anschlußkabel

Genau das habe ich gesucht!

Danke für die rege Anteilnahme und 
mfG


----------

